
Serverless CVE Dashboards - clglavan
Hey guys, I’ve been tinkering with this idea of a serverless architecture to centralize CVE (first from nvd) into bigquery and feed them into datastudio. After this anyone can customize the dashboards to their liking&#x2F;needs. I&#x27;ve turned it into an open source project, at least the primary elements as docker containers ( basically the things outside of the gcp project - which can be easily reproduced)
The main point of this is that anyone can spin up a small system to monitor CVEs more easily based on their needs.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;clglavan.github.io&#x2F;nvd-scrapper&#x2F;<p>Thoughts on this idea?
======
clglavan
Here's the clickable link: [https://clglavan.github.io/nvd-
scrapper/](https://clglavan.github.io/nvd-scrapper/) :)

